# New pics incl siamese babies - and a random baby??



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well a few of you asked to see some new pics, so here they are...

one of the burmese babies, points now darkening in nicely:









Siamese baby - trying to get a close up pic!! (never easy!):

















Siamese and burmese babies:








shown here with two babies from another litter (broken agoutis)









My possible siamese fox babies (again very hard to photograph as they're at the mega jumpy stage!)









I found this baby, thought they were all broken blacks....then found this had brown (liver colour) on it's back as well....does that make it tri?

































Random pics:
some of my resting does (left to right: Lily, Button, Ollie and Bruiser)









and the gorgeous black tan buck that i bred with the siamese female (father to the possible siamese fox babies)


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmm that one baby is interesting it appears tri but doe not look splashed. I have no clue... very cool though. I would keep it and see if it will reproduce..


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

oh she's deffo a keeper...only one from a litter of 14 like that, the rest are plain broken blacks  x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

wierd baby, tri isnt in the country so is this some wierd mutant? Miss you get all the wierd cool mice...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have seen similar mice before. Usually, it is a mutation that cannot be replicated.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

mr party pooper lol till she breeds it and she starts off britsh tri strain whoop whoop then i go the 15 miles to her house and steal all her stock lol


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

hahaha art has a plan!
I have a mouse that i intend to breed her to when they're both big enough, will be interesting to see if this third colour pops up further down the line....if it did can you imagine how popular that'd be ....i'd go into hiding! lol :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If there were any chance to get a repeat, you should cross back to the parents. Unfortunately, most of these mutations are non inheritable. 

It could be a somatic mutation, and it's possible that we all could have one with somatic mutations as well, but it does not always affect colour. Usually it affects something completely un-noticeable, like an internal organ. 

"In multicellular organisms with dedicated reproductive cells, mutations can be subdivided into germ line mutations, which can be passed on to descendants through their reproductive cells, and somatic mutations (also called acquired mutations), which involve cells outside the dedicated reproductive group and which are not usually transmitted to descendants. If the organism can reproduce asexually through mechanisms such as cuttings or budding the distinction can become blurred."

Here's a picture of a Chimera mouse: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/c ... thPups.jpg


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

whats a chimera mouse got to do with this? isnt a chimera 2 mice in one or 1 mouse made from 2 different dna like 1 mouse made from 2 halfs or different mice? you've confused me with all the science stuff..


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Are any of the siamese kiddos satin?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

"A chimera is an animal that has two or more different populations of genetically distinct cells that originated in different zygotes involved with sexual reproduction; if the different cells emerged from the same zygote, it is called a mosaicism."

So a mouse could, for example, be part piebald black mouse, and part agouti mouse. This would create a tri-colour effect.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah kallan, they all appear satin.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

the siamese that are deffo showing a high gloss, satin, are the ones from the siamese female and black tan buck. you can see his sheen in his pics, he's really glossy  he's one of my babies from a previous litter. i believe his mother was either button (burmese satin) or fidget (dove tan) - fidget has had some other satin babies too. xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love a satin one  Once they have been crossed with a tan, is the tan dominant?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> I would love a satin one  Once they have been crossed with a tan, is the tan dominant?


Just one? :lol:

They look lovely Miss.U! Such happy little shiney mice  I can see why you are keeping that little oddball though, what a cutie! I can't wait for my two burmeses from you  Going to raid the toy boxes for some toys for them when they get here and then they will be getting intro'd to my siamese girlies when they are a little bigger


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Just one? :lol:


I have my breeding Siamese male


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

well, all i know (cos i'm not good at all this genetic lark) - i just breed them for pretty mice  lol

is that the father of this particular litter's black was very black, the tan is solid and of good colour.... the female (siamese) was the one i got from you Kallan, and the babies all look satin. Their tummies remained pink when they were at fuzzy stage. Now their eyes are open and they're a right handful! lol. their tummies are very light. xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe, Zany the burmese are looking fabulous! their little noses are darkening down nicely now. what sex was it you were wanting? and am i taking them when i meet with Kallan? theres so many mice going here there and everywhere it's hard to keep track! lol xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> hehe, Zany the burmese are looking fabulous! their little noses are darkening down nicely now. what sex was it you were wanting? and am i taking them when i meet with Kallan? theres so many mice going here there and everywhere it's hard to keep track! lol xx


Two little girlies and yes, Kallan is being super duper and picking them up for me  So if you take them when you meet Kallan then me thinks we are all sorted :mrgreen:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> zany_toon said:
> 
> 
> > Just one? :lol:
> ...


Me thinks she might need a sister to act as a nanny  :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Zany, i'll pick out two burmese and will house them with the female(s) going to kallan  xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> Zany, i'll pick out two burmese and will house them with the female(s) going to kallan  xx


:mrgreen: :thx I'm already trying to decide what toys to give them


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol bless ya hunni xx


----------

